
MLB, union agree to use dugout signal for intentional walk - KC8ZKF
http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/18737245/mlb-union-agree-get-rid-traditional-intentional-walkwill-use-signal-dugout
======
blackflame7000
I'm torn on this. Sure it might speed up the game during intentional walks but
they really aren't that frequent. On the other hand, there are numerous cases
where a pitcher has a case of the yips and throws a passed ball allowing
runners in scoring position to advance.

